# “Master” and First Mate” Certificates.



## Night_Detective (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi...can anyone please help me find further information regarding my 3x great grandfathers “Master” and First Mate” Certificates.

On this day 2 December 1865 Archibald is duly qualified to fulfil the duties of MASTER in the Merchant Service.

On this day 20 August 1875 Archibald is duly qualified to fulfil the duties of FIRST MATE in the Merchant Service.

Do the dates of qualifying suggest moving up to a different class of sailing ship from those of 1865.

Images of Certs available.

PERSON IN QUESTION
Archibald Barclay Bolt
Born: 26 January 1841
Place: Twagios, Lerwick, Shetland, Scotland 
Arrived on Tyneside around 1859 age 18

Many thanks


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Interesting. 1865 Master and then ten years later 'promoted' to Mate. Possibly he was a drunkard who had Master's certificate cancelled and he was given a Mate certificate to sail until he cleaned up his act. Hey, it has happened. I am not suggesting this in your Grandfather's case! 

Can you send a scan of the two certs. It might something different in the wording. Possibly he had Master (Sail) and he then decided to move into 'Steam' and had the new Mate …. in 'Steam'. 

Possibly the Master cert might be something similar to the old Master (Passenger), the coastal ticket and then moved UP to Mate (Foreign-Going).


I have a great book: 'Pilot Aboard' by John Radford. Great read if you ever find it. Cadet in the PSNC and then Extra Master in the Cunard and eventually became one of the top pilots in Southampton. In the book it shows a copy of his Extra's ticket says, EXTRA MASTER (Of A Foreign-Going STEAMSHIP) This was 1925.

Stephen


----------



## Night_Detective (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi Stephen, thanks for your reply. 

"drunkard who had Master's certificate cancelled" at last a skeleton from the cupboard. haha

Certs attached as requested.

Link to more about A B Bolt
https://boltancestry-uk.weebly.com/archibald-b-bolt.html


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

What great do***ents an also the 'ancestry'. 

I am stumped. No cannot think anything that might have required the 'Mate AFTER Master'!!!!

No record of his earlier First Mate or even Second Mate certificate? Must have those or at least the First Mate cert before his obtained the Master. DoT should have the earlier certs in the records. I would think.

Give this time, someone will come up with the information.

The dates for the Master Cert. For 1854, I would think the cert was for 'sail'. Of course might well have 'steam', bu I don't know when 'steam' became 'common'. DoT must have that information... somewhere.

Stephen


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe it has something to do with this:

Archibald Barclay Bolt 1839 Leith, Edinburgh 26 Aug 1875 24143
Archibald Barclay Bolt 1841 Lerwick, Shetland 28 Dec 1865 24.143

There are two with the same name born different places and dates but have the same Cert of Competency.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Got to be. Poor records! The Shetland Bolt was age 24 to have his Master's. The Edinburgh Blot was 36 to have his Mate's. 

Must be a record of Shetland Bolt's Mate's cert. Age 20 or 21.

Good job Hugh!

Stephen


----------



## Night_Detective (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks Stephen & Hugh, A B Bolt of Leith and Lerwick are the same person.

Came across this whilst searching the internet.

Index to the Captains Registers of Lloyd’s of London (Guildhall Library Ms 18567)
BOLT, Archibald Barclay b. Leith 1839 C24143 Dublin 1864
vol.2 1865-1873; vol.16 1874-1877, 1879; vol.29 1881-1887; vol.44 1888-1890 

Are the volumes available to view or get photocopies?

David Bolt


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi David,
Contact the London Metropolitan Archive - https://search.lma.gov.uk/SCRIPTS/MWIMAIN.DLL/305471374/2/2/72?RECORD&UNION=Y

Regards
Hugh


----------

